# Monsanto-owned companies



## nomadmom (Mar 30, 2003)

I just read that Monsanto owns all or part of the following companies:

Arrowhead Mills, Bearitos, Breadshop, Celestial Seasonings, Earth's Best Baby Food, Garden of Eatin', Health Valley, Imagine Foods, Terra Chips, Westbrae, Millina's, Mountain Sun, Shari Ann's, Walnut Acres, Cascadian Farms, and Muir Glen.

I regularly purchase products from some of these (well, not any more), thinking that I'm supporting a "good" company. Is there no escape?


----------



## joyfulheart (Nov 24, 2001)

They do??







Wow, I regularly purchase Walnut Acres, Muir Glen, Cascadia Farms, and Health Valley products. I think I'll change that saying from, "Where-ever you go, there you are" to "Where-ever you go, there they are."

joyful


----------



## SoHappy (Nov 19, 2001)

Do you have a link to this info? I hate news like this!


----------



## nomadmom (Mar 30, 2003)

The article was in a newspaper published by my local whole foods co-op. It says that most of the info. came from the Organic Consumers Association. They have a website: www.OrganicConsumers.org. , but I couldn't access it. Let me know what it says if you can!


----------



## nomadmom (Mar 30, 2003)

SoHappy,

The article was in a newspaper published by my local whole foods co-op. It says that most of the info. came from the Organic Consumers Association. They have a website: www.OrganicConsumers.org. , but I couldn't access it.


----------



## nomadmom (Mar 30, 2003)

Sorry about that--I tried to edit the double post, but it wouldn't let me.


----------



## Defenestrator (Oct 10, 2002)

What I got out of this article is that many of these little natural foods companies, most of which at one time were independent businesses, have been bought by larger public companies. Anyone can own stock in these companies, and a significant chunk of their assests are owned by large mutual funds. Other companies buy stock in mutual funds, so, as stockholders, they are owners, indirectly.

I guess, for me personally, saying that monsanto owns shares in a mutual fund that invests in Hain Celestial Group (one of the larger companies) is different than saying that Monsanto owns part of Hain Celestial Group, though both are true. Hain can't control who buys its stock on the open market. If other companies want to put their money into natural/organic foods because it is a good investment, I don't think the natural/organic foods companies should be held responsible.

Now, if a company sells out in its entirety to a big company, like Odwalla did to Coca-Cola, that is different.


----------



## moss (Feb 7, 2004)

try this link

http://www.organicconsumers.org/orga...te_organic.cfm


----------



## MamaMonica (Sep 22, 2002)

Seeds of Change owned by M&M Mars?!!!!!!!


----------



## nomadmom (Mar 30, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by Defenestrator_
*Hain can't control who buys its stock on the open market. If other companies want to put their money into natural/organic foods because it is a good investment, I don't think the natural/organic foods companies should be held responsible.
*
Good point, and makes me feel a little better. I'm kind of annoyed that the newspaper article didn't explain this. It didn't really give the whole picture. Thanks for the link, Moss.


----------

